# Green tripe??



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

Is there a difference between tripe and green tripe?
I can only find tripe (never says green) and it sure looks white....
so is Tripe ok? the same? Is green better? where would I find it?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

White tripe (what you see in the stores) has no real nutritional value for your pupper. What you want is the green tripe, or tripe that still has the digested plant matter in the organ tissue. 

Normally you have to order it online. I order the canned green tripe since I don't have the freezerspace for fresh tripe. The dogs love it!


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you!!!! Do you have a website you like to use best??


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've seen this website on another posting here on the forum:


http://www.greentripe.com


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I just got done feeding Obie green tripe for dinner. You will know the difference between green and regular tripe when you smell it! For a lack of better description, green tripes smell like ... really really fresh horse poop.

I get Obie's at Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow: http://www.hare-today.com.
Ob loves them.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've also seen this site. This company is actually based on the East Coast so shipping should be less.

http://www.omaspride.com/products.htm


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I feed tripett. It's canned green tripe. I order mine from petfooddirect.com. I think it's like $24 for 12 cans. Lucy goes nuts for it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.aplaceforpaws.com also has it, based in Ohio. http://www.taylorpondfarms.com/ sells it too, says members only, but easy to sign up


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bravo also sells green tripe in 2 pound containers. There are two stores here who will order it for me.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I think Bravo and Solid Gold also sell dehydrated tripe - but they are very expensive. Definitely a high value treat (for dog and for human paying for them).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The Bravo I buy is raw. I don't think I'd want to touch dehydrated tripe!


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

This is what green tripe looks like. This is my friends Lab eating it..LOL Hey Lauri if you need a pic like this for your website under you tripe page let me know!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

EW!







It looks like a giant, hairy caterpillar or something.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Unless you have a very strong stomach and don't mind stinking up your kitchen for the next few weeks (and more importantly, if you live with someone, he/she does not mind and is forewarned), don't buy raw green tripe whole. Buy them ground up in small 1lb tubes. The trouble with getting it whole is the supplier wil usually ship it to you solidly frozen in 3lb to 5lb blocks. Even in a deeply frozen state, it still reeks! And now you are face with the problem of how to defrost this sucker! If it stinks like that when it's frozen, imagine what it and your kitchen/fridge will smell like once it thaws out. Ask yourself: do you really want that thing sitting in your fridge for the next 24-48 hours?

Sadly, I speak from personal experience ...


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I buy it frozen/ground as well. Yes, it stinks, but we cut it up and feed it partially frozen so it cuts down on the smell. We only let it thaw a couple of hours (or until my husband can muscle that knife through the block!) before cutting it up into meal sized portions and refreezing. We then feed those partially frozen and outside as well. 

I don't think it stinks up the kitchen for weeks. For us, the smell is gone after we clean up.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We buy 50 lbs per time fround and frozen from a local supplier (Candy) who also feeds RAW 100%. We have a few suppliers in the area, two are dog people. But only one actually knows RAW and feeds it.


That is the person that we buy from.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinThe trouble with getting it whole is the supplier wil usually ship it to you solidly frozen in 3lb to 5lb blocks.


HA! I get it in 15 POUND chunks! It actually comes in 30 pound chunks but my friend buys it and has her BF cut it in half for her (and me). I think I'm going to be on my own for the next round!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I got it in 1 lb 'chunks' but they were frozen too solid to cut up. So I put it in the fridge to defrost Wednesday night and just cut it up today. Definitely not going to wait that long again! It did leak a bit in the fridge (ARGH!) but no so much it wasn't easy to clean. Kitchen smells a bit and my fingers still carry a lingering odor. . .

Risa is lucky I love her so much.







The canned stuff reeks too, but the raw stuff wins.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

That is why we have a med freezer and small refrig in the garage - for the dogs!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris has her own freezer. . .but space is at a premium in an apartment.

*Dreams*


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hmmm, apparently I've been spoiled with the Bravo raw tripe. It comes in a plastic container and I just put it in the fridge to defrost and then spoon out about half of it into another container and refreeze. It's not in chunks so much as stringy bits.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Ours is ground. 

We have the freezer and refrig in the garage, as we have RMBs, chciken, etc, Not just the tripe.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I got 100# of ground tripe about a month ago. I hope our power doesn't go out or the old chest freezer dedicated to the dogs food breaks, it will be one stinky mess if that happens!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How much tripe does everyone give at a time? Chama and Rafi get about 1/4 cup per meal. 

I am going to be able to get it for $1.35/pound of ground green tripe when I go up to my cottage so I will have the opportunity to feed a little more then. I am going to get a 5 to 7 pound bag. I hope it's well packaged since it will be traveling a ways in my cooler!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is a great price. I paid $1.30# (the reason I ordered so much!) Usually goes for more than that...this is really good quality too.
I give the same amount as you, Ruth with a meal. It has never made up the meal though.


> PHP:<div class="ubbcode-pre ubbcode-body" style="height: 36px;"><span style="color: #0000BB"> </span>
> </span>


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is Canadian too so it will be quite a deal!









I have a big cooler but i have to take my food and their other food up with me and of course there has to be room for them in the back of the truck too!









The woman I'm buying it from feeds her dogs primarily green tripe. If you buy it on triping day it's only $1/lb!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHow much tripe does everyone give at a time? Chama and Rafi get about 1/4 cup per meal.


Right now we are doing .25lbs/day (I keep switching how/when/how much I give them). It runs closer to $2/lb (with shipping included).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHow much tripe does everyone give at a time? Chama and Rafi get about 1/4 cup per meal.
> ...


.25 pounds is about a half cup so it looks like we're all giving the same amount.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I split one or two pound chubs between 7/ now 6 dogs every week or so. I do not have a GREAT tripe source so they get it sparingly when I do have it.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHow much tripe does everyone give at a time? Chama and Rafi get about 1/4 cup per meal.


Ruth, Since you've been feeding the tripe, do you cut back on other food or is the 1/4 c in addition to their regular allocation?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I feed about a quarter can of Tripett to each dog either every day or every other day. They love it!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser gets 3 oz, Sasha 2oz, Winnie and Tazer 1oz and Kaynya gets .5 oz. Banzai (the cat) turned his nose up at it.

The tripe is included in their normal daily amount - not in addition to it and it counts as a muscle meat.

Now that I have a good supply source I'll probably be feeding it several times a week.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa had her first taste of raw tripe today. I packaged up one of the 1 lb tubes into 4 bags (so that's 4 oz, give or take since I eyeballed it). I added it to her usual feeding since she tends to run a bit on the skinny side I never worry about adding extra.









I only have 5 lbs in total (minus what I fed today) so it's going to be a sometimes treat. If I had a cheap, more frequent source I would feed it more frequently I think.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoRisa had her first taste of raw tripe today.


So, did she like it? Or did she love it?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LOL.

She's had canned before and I know she's ga-ga for that. I gave her a small bite while I was bagging it up and she took it, said "What's this?", spat it out on the floor (nice), sniffed it, and then ate it happily. When she had a full serving along with dinner, it was the second thing to go (after beef MM and before pork ribs).

I bet next time it's the first thing to disappear.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obie eats 20-22 oz of food a day split into 2 feedings so if I have tripe, I just give it to him as a meal (10oz).

I had experience with ground tripe leaking in the fridge. It's gross ... especially if you have veggies on the shelf underneath it. That's why I always double bag them now (even the ones that I have not open).


----------

